# Rythme instantanée sur watch



## Phoceen39 (10 Février 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai une Apple Watch SE. J'en suis satisfait mais il y a un détail que je n'arrive pas à solutionner : avoir une application qui affiche sur apple watch le rythme (KM/H) ou la cadence (min/km) instantanée .

En effet, dans l'appli Exercice je peux afficher le "rythme actuel" mais qui est en fait la moyenne sur le dernier KM. J'aimerais pouvoir avoir un élément plus précis notamment pour réaliser des séances de fractionné. Le rythme actuel ne permet pas en effet de réaliser du fractionné précis car le temps que la moyenne du dernier KM (soit le fameux rythme actuel selon apple...) se mette à jours, je peux avoir fini mon accélération sans avoir couru à la bonne vitesse...

J'ai essayé Nike, Runstatic, Runkeeper, Strava mais ces applications ne permettent pas de paramétrer les infos affichés sur watch... ou je n'y suis pas arrivé ! Peut-être n'ai-je pas trouvé.

Merci à vous


----------



## MrTom (10 Février 2021)

Hello,

C'est pire que cela, l'exercice Fractionné (HIIT) ne permet pas d'afficher le rythme du tout.
Est-ce que tu as regardé cette appli ? https://apps.apple.com/fr/app/intervals-pro-interval-timer/id957586938


----------

